# What is your favorite coyote call to use in utah?



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

I have a foxpro and I love the jackrabbit in distress. I also have been trying to use the howls more. My favorite hand call is the primos hot dog.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I use some electronic calls (Foxpro) but I prefer a custom made hand call. They are not much more than a production call from Primos or some of the others. They make a better sound. There are numerous call makers right here in Utah. The Chukar sound that Foxpro offers is one I recorded and sold to them.


----------

